
Younger millennials/Gen-Z can professionally pandemic-proof - sophiaellis
https://medium.com/@sophia.e.ellis/now-what-how-younger-millennials-gen-z-can-professionally-pandemic-proof-acc3d738d61a
======
rvz
> On the surface, the COVID-19 pandemic is the most Millennial/Gen
> Z-positioned crisis we could possibly imagine

The H1N1 Swine flu Pandemic of 2009, 2010 would like to have a word with that
claim. But this time, social media has caused extreme hysteria and panic over
this outbreak which is just un-needed for. Just wear gloves, cover your mouth,
wash your hands and don't re-use the same masks.

Perhaps when it comes to creating a tech startup in 2020, it now has to
compete against being sherlocked by the big tech companies, scalable to
millions and generates a large profit margin whilst also being recession-
proof, government-shutdown proof and now add pandemic-proof to the list.

Once again, the FAANMG companies still win and are unaffected.

